# هل يؤثر القطع بالبلازما على الواح الاستانلس ستيل



## frindly heart (27 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سؤالي مهم وارجو من زوي الخبرة الافادة


هل القطع بالبلازما يؤثر على الواح الاستانلس عامة ؟؟

وبالأخص بستفسر عن الالواح سماكة 0.7 مم


وجزاكم الله خيرا


​​


----------



## leb87 (29 يوليو 2011)

نعم يا اخي و خاصة 0.8 
لا يوجد بلازما تعطيك قص ناعم للستانلس لدي في المصنع 4 من اربع شركات مختلفة و لاكنها لا تعطي اقص المطلوب 
الليزر احسن خيار لاكنها غالية الثمن و الووتر جيت لاكا ننصح لهذة السماكة لان كلفة تشغيل الووتر جيت غالية الثمن


----------



## علاءالدين بنيان (14 سبتمبر 2011)

يوجد لدي ماكنة بلازما ولكنها لا تعطي نعومة في القص 
الوتر جت مكلفة حسب ما علق lep87
لكنها تعطي تشطيب ممتاز


----------



## frindly heart (16 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وضاح الساري (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور على هذه المعلومه ولكن بودي اسأل كل انواع الستانلس ستيل ام لا يعني لدينا انواع مثل 2x13 او 2x14 الي هو نوع خاص باعمدة الدوران الذي يخص بتصنيع اعمدة افران المراجعه او التليين والتي تتراوح درجات حرارة تها من 100الى 650 مع جزيل الشكر


----------

